# Lying- Meat Shows



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

So I go to a lot of open shows with the ABGA. I understand that the animals have to have the papers and correct birth-dates, well when I go to some of the really big open shows people bring in these gorgeous does and bucks. I know that they could win the class very easily. This girl ( not naming names ) brings in a beautiful doe in the 3-6 month old class and my doe is in the 6-9 month class her doe was bigger than mine and she just got in the 3-6 month old class. I don't know if she lied or not ( even though I am pretty sure ) looks like she should be in the 9-12 class. I hate when this happens cause there r kids my age that would love to take their spot and win cause I know I would but people just lie. I don't know how they do but if you have any of these problems I am sure people would like to know. Sorry if this sounded bad but is has been bugging in my ears for the past last month and it has finally stopped.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Could she have possibly been entered in that class by mistake? There are huge differences just in the 3-6. The 6mo old is going be bigger & look better than the 3 mo old.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds possible that they could just have fast growing genetics and a good feeding and management program...or she just got in the wrong class. But sadly, there are liars and cheats in every group. If changing birth dates by a few months will give them an advantage in the show ring against younger kids, some people will do it. I try not to assume, but it's hard not to wonder when you see things like that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know when my brother showed his heifer they broke it up like that (don't remember the age on each class) any ways she missed the mark of being in the younger class by a day and he didn't do well because they thought she was to small. It could be the other way around for this. Maybe the doe just missed the mark by a few days and she was a very nice fast grower. I know people probably do lie about age but it could also be possible they are telling the truth. Either way not much anyone can do about it till the doeling gets old enough to loose her milk teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not all big goats are in the wrong class. I have one that was well over 100lbs at 6 months old. She's not registered but at the commercial show at the state fair she showed with yearling does just because she weighed alot. Now that being said fake birth dates have been an issue in the past with ABGA so it's a possibility. Some breeders are more known for it than others and some just have huge goats. I know people weaning 3 month old kids that weigh 80 to 90 lbs. It's crazy but some of these lines are getting huge.


----------

